# Kingfish Jigging Charter sat 17th Sydney



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi all,

Apologies for a non kayak topic, all those die hards, turn away now!!

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in joining a charter boat booked this saturday, heading out to The Peak on a jigging trip. We have booked this guy who only jigs and it is a full day. Best if you have your own gear and jigs also, but he does have some spares. A mate of mine is organising it and we have 2 vacancies (boat takes 6 total). Cost is split between us and will be $150 each.

So a kayak free saturday but hopefully some good fish and experience jigging for anyone interested.

PM me with reply / phone number and I can discuss further.

Cheers Dave.


----------

